# Revisiting idea for future meeting demo/topic



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I just want to offer an idea again for a future meeting topic. We've had enough success with our natural low-tech planted tanks that we could put on a demonstration, small scale (in a 5 or 10 gallon tank), to do a demonstration and presentation on the topic. We could even do a larger scale demo for someone who wants to plant their own tank if they buy the materials.

There's someone else in the club that also has some experience (I forget who), and it is possible we could, with the right equipment, have a video conference type setup with a more prominent expert on the subject.

If other topics are more desired, that's OK. I'm just making a suggestion. 

Lacking CO2 and expensive high output lighting, it's amazing what you can accomplish! There are limitations, of course, but there are advantages also, especially if you have fish in the tanks.

Don


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

This could be a very informative subject. I keep a few low light tanks but I don't really consider them "natural" since I do add a very small amount of fertilizer to the tanks. 

Depending on the time frame you were thinking of for your demonstration, I have an empty 10g setup ready to go. Were you thinking of a "soil" substrate or something different?

We may be able to get some donations of goods from the club members for this also...5-10g tank, heater, filter, etc and set up the tank at a meeting and then raffle it off as a fund raiser? Maybe we can keep our eyes open at the swap meet for some good used equipment...


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes, it would have a soil substrate with sand around the edge and gravel on top. No fertilizers are required if fish are in there, as there are enough trace minerals for many years in the soil and the fish will provide the nitrogen compounds needed by the plants. A single or double bulb hood would be all that is needed, standard output fluorescent bulbs. While the bottom plants take root, floaters can make up the difference, but you don't want to sheild the bottom plants from the light too much, either. 

I was thinking of maybe in the springtime or late winter for this. 

Filtration can be simple, an over-the-back power filter that isn't too strong works, as would a sponge filter or bottom box type filter. The plants provide much of the surface area needed for the nitrification bacteria, the filter helps a bit also. 

For those interested in this type of setup, there's a forum on this web site called "El Naturel", I believe. Diane Walstad is the most well known expert on this type of setup. Her book, the ecology of the planted aquarium is a good one. 

Don


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I was going to redo two of my tanks in the spring the 37 and the 20L that sits under it. I should be able to hold the January meeting and we could use those tanks if you wanted. If they are to odd of a shape, I also have a 20 gallon and could get my hands on a ten.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Let me check with Melissa on whether January looks good for this. I don't think it would be a problem but I don't know yet.


----------

